# 2006 Pathfinder 4wd problems



## YWG Pathy (Dec 20, 2008)

Bear with me if my problem is already covered here somewhere; I'm new to this..

I have a 2006 Pathfinder LE. When I shift from 2H to 4H, the front wheels on the instrument cluster icon blink for a long time (10 minutes or more), before they come one steady. Sometimes they don't come on at all (ie I select 4H mode, but the thing stays in 2WD mode). I do this only on snowy roads (I'm in Canada, eh?), and I'm driving in more or less a straight line at moderate speed (30MPH or less). On the rare occaision that it does go into 4WD mode, it takes a very long time to go back to 2WD mode. Again, the front wheels on the instrument cluster icon blink for a long time before they go off. Sometimes they do go off, other times the entire icon goes blank and the 4WD caution light illuminates.

Any suggestions? There are only 30000 miles on the truck.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The owners manual contains plenty of useful information pertaining to your Pathfinder...:newbie:


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

YWG Pathy said:


> Bear with me if my problem is already covered here somewhere; I'm new to this..
> 
> I have a 2006 Pathfinder LE. When I shift from 2H to 4H, the front wheels on the instrument cluster icon blink for a long time (10 minutes or more), before they come one steady. Sometimes they don't come on at all (ie I select 4H mode, but the thing stays in 2WD mode). I do this only on snowy roads (I'm in Canada, eh?), and I'm driving in more or less a straight line at moderate speed (30MPH or less). On the rare occaision that it does go into 4WD mode, it takes a very long time to go back to 2WD mode. Again, the front wheels on the instrument cluster icon blink for a long time before they go off. Sometimes they do go off, other times the entire icon goes blank and the 4WD caution light illuminates.
> 
> ...


I don't know what the problem is, my best suggestion is take it to the dealer, seeing that you still have warranty left.

I've been switching from 2wd to 4lo during the week and I don't have the issues you've listed. Whatever selection I place it into, I get, no waits, no flashes no noise.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Any chance you have a drastically different size tire on front/back?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

If you still have the problem, switch it to 2wd and back up a few meters or a bit more. The first generation Pathfinders use this method to get out of 4wd, dumb idea.


----------



## YWG Pathy (Dec 20, 2008)

UPDATE:

I took it to the dealer. They determined (and I agree) that when 4H is selected, all four wheels are driving, even though the two front wheels on the icon are only blinking. This is contrary to the owner's manuals. The front wheels on the icon should come on steady. After trying many things for many days (switching back and forth betwen 2H and 4H, reversing and going forward, lurching the vehicle, etc), I finally had one occaision where I switched from 2H mode to 4H mode; all four wheels were driving and the front wheels on the icon were on steady. Problem then was when I switched back to 2H mode, the front wheels on the icon resumed their continuous blinking. Eventually the icon when completely blank and the amber 4WD caution light illuminated.

I've got a download copy of the service manual, and oddly there is no chapter on transfer case. Anyone know where I can get one?

I'm on my way back to the dealer.


----------



## Hasbin (Jan 18, 2009)

I have this problem with my 2005 except it's getting out of 4WD that the switch/icon won't complete. If I'm in 4WD and select 2WD, the icon flashes all the time and won't stop. To get the icon back to normal 2WD (no flashing) I need to turn a corner at slow speed, then it will stop flashing and become normal again.
My warranty is finished and I don't want to see the dealer for this 'icon' problem so please keep us up to date on what the dealer says, YWG Pathy. Thanks.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

If the amber light is coming on the system should have stored a code. The dealer should have checked that first.


----------



## charl1 (Nov 30, 2015)

*4 wheel indicator coming on while not engaged and slowing down vehicle movement/speed*

while driving the 4 wheel indicator comes on on the dash board while not engaged and slowing down vehicle movement/speed


----------



## charl1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a 2006 model pathfinder LE. The slip and 4 wheel drive indicators have been showing on the dash board in recent time. Whenever these signs comes up, the vehicle speed and engine rev slows down.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to take it to a shop or dealer and have the 4WD trouble codes read.


----------

